# Does Anyone Live In A Mobile Home Park?



## Lon (May 5, 2016)

Just curious to know if any of our members have Manafactured Housing --I think that's what they call it. You know, like the Double Wide etc. with Car Port. In my youth they were called TRAILER PARKS and had a sleazy reputation, they have come a long way from that, I know.


----------



## Guitarist (May 5, 2016)

In my college years they were called trailer parks and had either a wild fraternity rep, or a respectable one.  They were all single-wides back then, anywhere from a 10'-wide to a 12' or 14' x 60.  

I would love to have one now, either in a good park, or on somebody's farm, but the upkeep is a lot to budget for, added to lot rent, water/sewer, garbage pickup, electricity ...

And when the first tornado siren went off, I'd want a trapdoor in the living room with direct access to my very own storm cellar!


----------



## Redd (May 5, 2016)

A lot of the Canadian Snowbirds have a mobile home in Canada and another in Florida. While there is a lot rent it covers water, garbage removal. It's a safe alternative to have in place should you get ill and have to return home for the winter months. Costs would be pretty much equal to rental apartments and in some cases cheaper.

Property tax is much lower than in a conventional home and if a mortgage is needed for financing the amount needed is also lower than a conventional home so those savings offset a good chunk of the lot fee.

There's good parks and bad parks, much the same as good neighborhoods and bad neighborhoods.


----------



## Guitarist (May 5, 2016)

Redd said:


> A lot of the Canadian Snowbirds have a mobile home in Canada and another in Florida. While there is a lot rent it covers water, garbage removal. It's a safe alternative to have in place should you get ill and have to return home for the winter months. Costs would be pretty much equal to rental apartments and in some cases cheaper.
> 
> Property tax is much lower than in a conventional home and if a mortgage is needed for financing the amount needed is also lower than a conventional home so those savings offset a good chunk of the lot fee.
> 
> There's good parks and bad parks, much the same as good neighborhoods and bad neighborhoods.



I wish I could find a trailer park where the rent was based on the renter's income, as my apartment is.  I pay only 30% of my income for rent, which includes utilities and garbage and maintenance.  I haven't seen a trailer park that bases its rents on incomes, or includes maintenance on the homes themselves.  

If anyone knows of one, anywhere, please let me know!  I'll move!


----------



## Redd (May 5, 2016)

Unfortunately Guitarist, most if not all parks are privately owned here in Canada. Between lot fee, property tax it is generally in the $500 range monthly. Factor in the cost of the trailer if you need a mortgage and that adds maybe $200. Utilities  and insurance another extra.

And there are always handymen that are reasonable.


----------



## Manatee (May 5, 2016)

55+ parks are generally not too bad.  All age parks have a very poor reputation.  They are not all the same.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 6, 2016)

Manatee said:


> 55+ parks are generally not too bad.  All age parks have a very poor reputation.  They are not all the same.


We live in a 55+ manufactured/mobile home park, 180 residents, mostly dbl wides.  Lotsa trees, I tell neighbors this is settings I used to vacation at, now I live here.  Best of both world's, some pros & some cons with the arrangements.  We never had this many friends living in the 'burbs.  Being non materialistic, gave my kids their inheritence when they needed it, we are free to do what we want when we want.  Neighbors watch out for neighbors.  My wife was a little hesitant at first but now she said she won't give it up until they drag her kicking & screaming out of our home.  I still want to do the snowbird thing but the wife doesn't want to travel with me driving a large motorhome down the road.  Yard work is minimalized to minutes rather than days.  Living expenses went from over 35% of my disposable income to less than 15%.


----------



## Kitties (May 6, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> We live in a 55+ manufactured/mobile home park, 180 residents, mostly dbl wides.  Lotsa trees, I tell neighbors this is settings I used to vacation at, now I live here.  Best of both world's, some pros & some cons with the arrangements.  We never had this many friends living in the 'burbs.  Being non materialistic, gave my kids their inheritence when they needed it, we are free to do what we want when we want.  Neighbors watch out for neighbors.  My wife was a little hesitant at first but now she said she won't give it up until they drag her kicking & screaming out of our home.  I still want to do the snowbird thing but the wife doesn't want to travel with me driving a large motorhome down the road.  Yard work is minimalized to minutes rather than days.  Living expenses went from over 35% of my disposable income to less than 15%.


How is the maintenance for your home? Any major trouble?

And well Lon, we can't all live in luxury.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 6, 2016)

Kitties said:


> How is the maintenance for your home? Any major trouble?
> 
> And well Lon, we can't all live in luxury.




We've remodeled/updated 3 homes in our marriage, I was somewhat skillful with masonry (my father's trade) & carpentry.  My wife loves to paint or at least likes it better than I.  My BIL was a plumber, my SIL is a cabinet installer & weekend electrician, but now we figure that if we need something done now we call a professional & pay the fees.  Saves our marriage & relationship with our immediate family.  Luckily the previous owners were absentee snowbirds & prepared the home for long term absences, including heavy front/back doors, 100 year roof, dbl pane windows all around.  We removed their carpet & installed laminate flooring throughout & repainted everything.  We replaced our front porch with a new larger covered redwood deck.  My wife has completely remodeled the master bath with the help of a local plumbing firm & our SIL.  I just supplied the funds.  Her & our crafty neighbor replaced all the window coverings, every time she declares, No more projects, I shudder it always leads to something that needs to be remodeled or redone.

As for luxury it is another perception I don't buy into.  It's like my father used to say about autos, all transportation is, is getting from point A to point B.  If you want to go in luxury it's your choice not mine, I want to get there as economical as I can & spend money on more important things.


----------



## Kitties (May 6, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I have no skills DIY for anything. I did replace a dead bolt once. Usually I'll look at something and freeze. My mind just won't let me do anything. That house I owned cost so much I'm in fear of owning now. Right now I'm also limited on time due to still working full time.

But then renting an apartment is another thing once I'm fully retired.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (May 6, 2016)

I live in a single wide mobile  home in a mobile home park.  The one I live in is one of the few nice ones in town.  It has a wonderful clubhouse and indoor swimming pool.  The people who live here must pass a background check and must not have any felony on their list.  I don't have a carport.  I have a really nice small side yard and back yard that I have worked very hard for the past three years to make look nice and as maitenance free as possible without adding a rock yard.  I  have lots of trees and several garden areas.  It's easy to maintain and is low cost to heat in the winter.  Lot rent is less expensive than most apartment rentals in my area.


----------



## Manatee (May 6, 2016)

My experience is that new homes and used homes both require work/upgrades/maintenance.  It is just that the nature of the work is different.  I can't think of any reason that that would not apply to a mobile/manufactured home.

We have owned 9 homes in 4 states.


----------



## Guitarist (May 6, 2016)

A professor who moonlighted in real estate told me years ago that mobile homes, unlike site-built homes, depreciate, like a car, whereas site-built homes can appreciate in value.  That was decades before the days of people going "upside down" with home ownership and sales, whatever "upside down" means in this context.

I'm kinda curious as to why Lon started this thread, since he lives in an apartment in what he calls a "luxury" complex.  I would rather live in a trailer, for the space as well as a yard, but I can't afford one.  And having lived in an aging site-built house, I don't want the responsibilities of home ownership again, unless I win the lottery.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 6, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> A professor who moonlighted in real estate told me years ago that mobile homes, unlike site-built homes, depreciate, like a car, whereas site-built homes can appreciate in value.  That was decades before the days of people going "upside down" with home ownership and sales, whatever "upside down" means in this context.
> 
> I'm kinda curious as to why Lon started this thread, since he lives in an apartment in what he calls a "luxury" complex.  I would rather live in a trailer, for the space as well as a yard, but I can't afford one.  And having lived in an aging site-built house, I don't want the responsibilities of home ownership again, unless I win the lottery.


We paid $8,000 for our 40 YO 960 sq ft dbl wide.  We spent $1,500 for flooring, $650 for new washer/dryer.  $2,300 for new covered porch.  $2,800 for a complete remodel of the master bath.  $250 for paint.  $135 for a new drain connection & to learn how our $800 water purifier works.  Outside of new furniture & new dual king adjustable bed that's about it.  Total spent in 5 years, $15,635.  

The home was purchased from a very motivated seller living in Arizona, who had been paying lot rent for over two years by June 2011.  He wanted $12,000 we countered at $8,000 he must have figured because of the local economy at the time and the prospect of paying over $6,000 in annual rent he would cut his losses.  He originally wanted $26,000.  The insurance rated it at $25,000.  We've lived here 5 years, cost of monthly ownership not including rent is $260.  

I would say I made a good ROI up until now.  And, it's paid for.  I'm not sure but I'll wager my space rent is probably 1/4 of Lon's.  I don't feel bad about the deal I lost enough on my own home when we sold & relocated, and it only took us 56 days from date of listing to closing.


----------



## Kitties (May 7, 2016)

AutumnOfMyLife said:


> I live in a single wide mobile  home in a mobile home park.  The one I live in is one of the few nice ones in town.  It has a wonderful clubhouse and indoor swimming pool.  The people who live here must pass a background check and must not have any felony on their list.  I don't have a carport.  I have a really nice small side yard and back yard that I have worked very hard for the past three years to make look nice and as maitenance free as possible without adding a rock yard.  I  have lots of trees and several garden areas.  It's easy to maintain and is low cost to heat in the winter.  Lot rent is less expensive than most apartment rentals in my area.



Sounds like you found a nice place. I'm impressed with the indoor pool! Yard work scares me. I hate it. Time worries me with still working. I wouldn't have time for yard work at this time. Later, it might do me good to get out and do some. I could pay someone I guess while I'm working.


----------



## Redd (May 7, 2016)

I wonder if Lon has discovered that apartment living is not what he thought it would be? Maybe he misses cutting the lawn?


----------



## Guitarist (May 7, 2016)

Could be, Redd.  I think if I had that kind of money I would be out of an apartment in a NY minute and into a house with a yard I could enjoy.  You can have noisy neighbors if you live in a house, but at least you're not sharing a wall, or three walls and a ceiling, with neighbors who can make noise just walking around with shoes on, or cheering a sports team on TV.


----------



## Lon (May 7, 2016)

The reason I started this thread is because I like to know how other people are living and if they like and enjoy where they live. I plan to post many more questions.
As for me, I am quite content living where and how I live. Been there and done that over the years with home ownership in the states and abroad and don't miss it one bit.


----------



## Manatee (May 7, 2016)

I bought our first condo in 1987, and gave away my lawn mower.  I have not missed it yet.  It was way more fun to go sailing than to cut grass.


----------



## Kitties (May 8, 2016)

I like apartment living. The house I owned was noisier with pools, blasting music, idiot next door with drums. I think I live around a better class of people at this apartment then I ever did at the house. I just wish I owned this as a condo instead of a renter.


----------



## Nana (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi:
  I am new to the forums.  I wondered if I could ask you a few questions about mobile homes.  We have an opportunity to buy a mobile home in Florida.  The owner died unexpectedly after only owning it for two years.  It is approximately 41 years old (1975). He had it inspected in 2014.  The report states the following: Heating system is 17 years old and in good working condition,electrical needs work (I have BIL I can have check this out for us), plumbing needs work, roof is 20 years old and in good shape.  I will check with children to see if he did any of this work that is in inspection report.  The sun room is an addition that was stick built and in good condition.  It is selling for $26,000 with all furnishings.  It seems like a good deal and we have seen it and it is a nice mobile home park, but we are novices and we're looking for opinions.  This would be a winter home for us for 4-5 months a year.  Thank you.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2016)

I also live in a mobile, over 55 park, in Florida. Have been there since 1999 and do enjoy our park very much. We have a fairly new clubhouse, tennis courts, shuffleboard and a great heated pool. Our home is paid for, and we pay no rent. We own the land and pay taxes, $330.00, last year. It really is the way to go, but hard to find deeded parks. 
We try to upgrade a little each year. The rugs need to go and we would like to install the light oak flooring next. 
Up north, in upstate NY, where we are now, we have a 38 foot camper with a 8 X 30 room added.


----------



## jujube (Jul 4, 2016)

We live in a free-standing small house 7-8 months of the year.  It's considered a condo for which we pay quarterly fees (very reasonable).  There is a community pool, tennis courts, dog park, volley ball court, and playground.  All outside yard maintenance (mowing, tree trimming, etc) is taken care of, even though there's very little "yard" to take care of.  There are common areas and some common parking spaces.  

The other 4-5 months, we drag our "mobile condo" around behind the truck to see America.  The last two summers, we have stayed put in a 55+ RV park in North Carolina.  Otherwise, we stay in regular or 55+ RV parks, state parks, national parks for 1-14 days at a time, before moving on to the next place.   Some years, we go as far as the west coast (Washington, Oregon and California), other years it's to Utah, Arizona, Montana, etc.  

I'd really like, in a few years, to settle down to two places.....North Carolina in the summer and Florida in the winter...in 55+ RV parks or  mobile home parks.  I really love children, I do, but it's so nice to swim in a pool without hearing "MARCO...POLO" screamed at the top of their lungs for hours at a time and not getting run down by kids on bikes when I'm out walking (I can get out of the way of Old Farts in golf carts...)


----------



## ClubMike (Jul 4, 2016)

I live in a manufactured home (mobile home) it is a 16x80 and I have to say I was a little bit apprehensive at first about buying it. I am glad I did, it sits on a few acres of Ozark farmland about 20 miles from the big city. (Springfield) It was pretty rough when I got it, it needed all the carpets tore out and some bathroom work. I painted the entire interior and it turned out pretty good. Mobile homes are easy to work on. Even the new roof was not bad at all. It only took 1 afternoon to get done. 

It is a drag when the time comes to crawl under one of these things. I inspect it twice a year looking for varmints and anything out of place. Luckily this place had a storm shelter already so tornadoes are no worry for me. 

I like the part of it sitting on its own land with a well and my own septic system. I am working on making this place more self sufficient as I can before I get too old. I have fruit trees growing along with several big raised bed gardens, and a few berry patches. All I pay are 300 bucks a year in land taxes and my electric bill. I will be adding wood heat soon to help reduce my electric bill. Not too mention I have all the free wood I want in the woods behind the shop.

So no mobile home parks for this old buzzard, I will just keep this old place as my base and go from there. I am thinking an rv would be fun for some travel.


----------



## Nana (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you for the responses.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 4, 2016)

We live in a "Modular Home"....which basically is a Mobile home.  When we decided to move to the country, and looked around for contractors in this area, it looked like getting a regular house built would be a months long ordeal.  We opted for this big 32x76 Modular.  We had a full basement dug, and they brought the house in on a couple of huge truck trailers, and put it in place with a big crane.  It took about 6 weeks to have the site prepared/basement poured, well and septic installed, and the house built.  Then, when they brought it in, it took the crew about 3 days to put it all together, and we were ready to move in.  In the first year, I had a couple of minor cracks in the drywall as the house and foundation settled a bit, but I was able to fix that easily with some spackling and paint.  The house itself is all framed with 2x6's, as opposed to the 2x4's that most conventional houses are made with, and is Very well insulated, and has double pane thermal windows throughout...so our electric bills are quite reasonable.  This past May, the AC compressor was acting up, so I had a whole new York system installed.  We also had a minor leak in the laundry room, and I sealed part of the roof with some of this Flex Seal, but I plan to have a new roof installed in Sept. or Oct...before Winter hits.  On balance, after 14 years, here, this place has been quite solid, and things like the AC and roof going bad are to be expected.  With 4 bedrooms, and 3 baths, we have plenty of space for the kids/grandkids when they stop in for the weekend, and the full basement gives us plenty of storage, plus I partitioned off 30 feet for a huge basement garage to keep the vehicles out of the weather.  

We've had 3 or 4 "conventional" houses over the years, and this Modular is equal to, or better, than any of them were.  With 40 acres of heavy forest around us, we have a peaceful and quiet lifestyle, and this place keeps me busy and physically fit taking care of a huge yard, and collecting several dead/damaged trees every year for Winter firewood for our big outdoor wood furnace.   I dread the day when/if Health, etc., forces us to give this up and move back into a crowded urban environment.


----------

